# Why OSHC cost with dependent and child is high?



## sharad007 (7 mo ago)

I am planning to apply for student visa with my wife and child. I came to know that OSHC cost is around $14000 for the whole family. I did some research and found that it covers a lot of differnt events.I do not want to take all those scheme, Can I do that as an international student? or it is fixed scheme which I will have to take compulsorily?


----------

